# Good games



## tommy.h (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a statistic of 9/10 games... so i'm doing ok, and i saved up money for a car, now i'm starting again form 0 , so i need some investors because my system only works whit at least 200 euros on one game. if anoyone is interestet in my tips you can e-mail me on tommy.hizzen@gmail.com 
and this is not a spam, i will post every game i play when the game starts.


----------



## BgFutbol (Jan 27, 2011)

If you bought car why didnt you save 200 euro and start again?


----------



## tommy.h (Jan 27, 2011)

i did at first, but it didn't know it was that much money for all the cost for the car..  if nothing i will start slow with 20 euros and then foward, i have a good sistem and i hope it will last long... but i just wnated to start again with more money... i didn't want to people pay for my tips, but i give u tip and u bet 20 euros for me whit your bet, so if u win i win, if u lose i don't get anything... i think it is a far system... for today tip is:
 Juventus-Roma        2,5 over @ 1,85
 Ajax(-2) -NAC Breda 1          @ 2,90   ajax to win with more than 2 goals 
odds: 5,3  so with 200 euros u get 1060  and this is a sure bet for today 100%


----------



## Betting Forum (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum
I will move your topic to personal threads, because it's the appropriate forum.

best regards


----------



## delois201 (May 2, 2011)

Goodluck to you tommy.. Hope everything will work just as you planned.


----------



## peacigray (Feb 17, 2012)

Games is best and wonderful activity for time pass now-a-days. Playing game is one of my hobby. Due to games we feel relax and refresh in this busy life. I like to play games in my free time with my friends.


----------



## aeronnsmith (Feb 18, 2012)

Games are the best way to live stress less. I am spend lots of time to play logical games to solve games quiz because it is help me to keep my memory sharp. I like to play all action games and adventure games. It is good way to spend free time in busy life.


----------



## abramlinkens (Mar 27, 2012)

The World of Gaming is so amazing. There are lots of crazy public that all are very crazy to play games. It is good to play games in limited time. The Gaming technology makes so many attractive games and for these games so many people become crazy.


----------

